# Wal-Mart TV Network



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Im just curious here, but does anyone know the sattelite coordinates for Wal-Mart TV?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm sure that Wal-Mart doesn't have a satellite of their very own.
They probably just rent a transponder on one of them. Which one, I have no idea. 
It's probably encrypted.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's Dish or D*renting a "channel"...


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Will they be paying their on-air talent $6 an hour?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I try to avoid those boxy monitors dangling precariously over my head down at the local Wal*Mart. Looking around at my fellow flip-flop wearing shoppers, no one is paying any attention to them anyway. Maybe if they revamp the system to add HD monitors, HD programming and 7.1 surround. What's that you say -- there IS NO HD PROGRAMMING? Well, maybe WM in HD would be compelling, especially on a 70" plasma. 

Maybe WM could but VOOM.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

i've never really paid any attention to those monitors


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, the research seems to disagree with all of you. Some numbers suggest that the messages on these intrusive buggers are remembered by as many as 75% of the people who see them. That's supposedly leading to better sales, too -- as much as a 53% increase for featured brands. So they're not going anywhere. Unfortunately.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Except its a reason not to shop there. I avoid safeway since they blast commercials on the PA every few minutes.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

You mean to say that no one here has gone to Wal-Mart and watched the exclusive concert specials that they broadcast from Wal-Mart Television Network???


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

IIRC,
At one time (maybe still, maybe not), WalMart TV was distributed on DVD to each store - at one point, there was a promotion with CBS, and each store had customized programming to their market. I recall a few slipups - Some stores in the Midwest got the discs for KYW/3 Philadelphia - and just ran it, even though KYW was not available anywhere near the area of the stores...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CopyChief said:


> Unfortunately, the research seems to disagree with all of you. Some numbers suggest that the messages on these intrusive buggers are remembered by as many as 75% of the people who see them. That's supposedly leading to better sales, too -- as much as a 53% increase for featured brands. So they're not going anywhere. Unfortunately.


Unfortunately, I don't believe your stats at all. :shrug: My observation is that the flip-flop and stretch-pants wearing shopping bots in my local WM are more enamored with the latest 99¢ plastic geegaws from China being hawked in the 'seasonal' aisle instead of what's being piped in from Bentonville.

Can you provide us with the source of your stats?


----------

